# Bell Albino breeding with Raptor?



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

next year i was thinking about breeding my bell albino with a Tremper Albino Het Eclipse, Poly Het Patternless Reverse Stripe(tangerine het raptor as cold blooded has named him)
but im not too sure about what the babies would be like
would they just turn out to be bell albinos?


Same quesion with a hi yellow female?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

bell albino x tremper albino het eclipse = normal 100% het tremper albino and bell albino, poss het eclipse

bell x high yellow = normal 100% het bell albino


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

first of all, is it a raptor or tremper albino het eclipse?

if it's a raptor

bell x raptor = 100% normal het bell, tremper & eclipse

if it's 

bell x tremper het eclipse = 100 normal het bell & tremper, 50% of which will be het eclipse, but you wo'nt be able to tell which ones are and aren't

as for 

high yellow x bell = 100% normal/high yellow het bell

if you want to produce bell albinos, both parents need to be bell's or at least het bell albino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> next year i was thinking about breeding my bell albino with a Tremper Albino Het Eclipse, Poly Het Patternless Reverse Stripe(tangerine het raptor as cold blooded has named him)
> but im not too sure about what the babies would be like
> would they just turn out to be bell albinos?
> 
> ...


I'd put your Talbino normal HET Eclipse to the Normal/Hi-yellow.And buy a Balbino or a HET Balbino strain leo to go with your Balbino normal.

Talbino normal HET Eclipse X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

the same as gaz said hun.although mine wouldnt of been so technical lol.there are no such things as het raptors!!!its just people trying to con more money out of us/just plain ignorance towards genetics!


----------

